# Burt Lake Campground?



## Moldman (Nov 29, 2009)

Fellow Campers, Can you please tell me if there are any other campgrounds (private) on the northend of Burt Lake? We fish the Maple Bay area, Colonial Point to Green Point and usually stay at the Maple Bay state campground. Would like to try another if there is one with electric and water with a dock for the boat. Any help is deeply appreciated. Thanks, Going the week of Oct. 19-26th


----------



## BruceDafter (Oct 28, 2011)

I looked in my Michigan Atlas/Gazetteer in shows a campground on the north tip of the lake called Roberts Landing. I've never been there so I can't give you any info... but its a name to help you get started.


----------

